# 2nd Annual TriShield Herf Saturday August 11th!



## 68TriShield

I will be hosting a herf,rain or shine at my humble abode near Frederick MD.Please post here if are interested or have any questions :ss


----------



## stevieray

I'm interested!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hova45

I am in south carolina from the 7th through the 15th maybe ill drive up.


----------



## smokin' machinist

I'm interested too! Question-What do you want me to bring? :tu
Darn, just realized something - it's been a year Dave! :ss


----------



## RPB67

smokin' machinist said:


> I'm interested too! Question-What do you want me to bring? :tu
> Darn, just realized something - it's been a year Dave :ss


Don't get lost on the way ...........:r


----------



## smokin' machinist

RPB67 said:


> Don't get lost on the way ...........:r


I just hope I can walk home! :r


----------



## Kimyounil

I'll be there!


----------



## Guest

Wouldn't miss it. :ss


----------



## n3uka

I will be there late, but will be there.


----------



## chibnkr

Man, wish I could be there. Sounds like a great time!


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> Man, wish I could be there. Sounds like a great time!


You and me both...Dave, someday I will make a TriHerf!


----------



## Puffin Fresh

I'm a maybe. I'm out of town until that day... so it may not be wise to get home and tell the wife I'm heading out for the evening, but we'll see.


----------



## itstim

Sounds great! I hope to be there! Was that the 1st annual one that I was at last year? Wow, how times flies when you are smoking!


----------



## RedBaron

I'll be there!:ss


----------



## Tidefan73

I'm there!!!! :tu Maybe, just maybe I'll get you those smokes for the troops I've been talking about for months!!!


----------



## n2advnture

Count me in!

~Mark


----------



## RGD

I'll be there. Bringing Donna, Bob and a new guy - Luna, who should be joining up any day now.

:ss


Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> You and me both...Dave, someday I will make a TriHerf!


Maybe we can ride together


----------



## Seanohue

RGD said:


> I'll be there. Bringing Donna, Bob and a new guy - Luna, who should be joining up any day now.
> 
> :ss
> 
> Ron


Woohoo! The return of Bob!

My ugly mug will be there :tu


----------



## smokin' machinist

Seanohue said:


> *Woohoo! The return of Bob!* :tu


:tpd: Bob was hilarious at the last herf!


----------



## jgros001

count me in


----------



## 68TriShield

THE LIST
1)stevieray
2)Hova45-maybe
3)smokin machinest
4)kimyounil
5)cabinetsticker
6)n3uka
7)Greerzilla-maybe
8)itstim
9)RedBaron
10)Tidefan73
11)N2adventure
12)RGD
13)Bob
14)Luna
15)seanohue
16)jgros001


----------



## King James

looks like you will have a great turnout! wish I lived closer so I could attend this one, but I'm sure it will be a blast either way


----------



## Andyman

This looks like fun wish I could be there..

Hey Pete - can you say roadtrip????


----------



## clampdown

Count me in, unless I win Dylan tickets again like last time. Wait, strike that, he sucked in concert, i'll be there.


----------



## 68TriShield

Andyman said:


> This looks like fun wish I could be there..
> 
> Hey Pete - can you say roadtrip????


Hell yes! Do it :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

THE LIST
1)stevieray
2)Hova45-maybe
3)smokin machinest
4)kimyounil
5)cabinetsticker
6)n3uka
7)Greerzilla-maybe
8)itstim
9)RedBaron
10)Tidefan73
11)N2adventure
12)RGD
13)Bob
14)Luna
15)seanohue
16)jgros001
17)clampdown
______


----------



## Seanohue

Andyman said:


> This looks like fun wish I could be there..
> 
> Hey Pete - can you say roadtrip????


Cmon Pete! You know you want to!!!!


----------



## earnold25

count me in. it's marked on my calendar


----------



## ragin' cajun

Sounds good, I haven't been to a herf before, other than the ones with my buddies, back at home; but Frederick, MD is not very far away from where I'm at now. So if you don't mind.............


----------



## 68TriShield

ragin' cajun said:


> Sounds good, I haven't been to a herf before, other than the ones with my buddies, back at home; but Frederick, MD is not very far away from where I'm at now. So if you don't mind.............


Mind? I would mind if you didn't come


----------



## RPB67

Maryland is going to be a rockin that day.

I predict a big cloud over Daves area that day....and not the rain type.


----------



## replicant_argent

Andyman said:


> This looks like fun wish I could be there..
> 
> Hey Pete - can you say roadtrip????





68TriShield said:


> Hell yes! Do it :ss





Seanohue said:


> Cmon Pete! You know you want to!!!!


If I wasn't flying to Vegas on the morning of the 12th and there til the 18th..

Damn, why don't I have an Evil Twin when I 
REALLY 
need one.

Tell you guys what, I will smoke a cigar for each of you during the trip, How's that for a positive outlook?


----------



## Addiction

I'm in for the 11th. What do i need to bring?


----------



## Addiction

Greerzilla said:


> I'm a maybe. I'm out of town until that day... so it may not be wise to get home and tell the wife I'm heading out for the evening, but we'll see.


Tell your wife your flight is delayed and then go to Daves. Problem solved!


----------



## replicant_argent

Let's see, I'm in Vegas for 6 and a halfish days.....
There are 18 attendees.... 3 a day? I can do that.


----------



## 68TriShield

Addiction said:


> I'm in for the 11th. What do i need to bring?


Hmm lemme see...bring Bryan,hows that?:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

THE LIST
1)stevieray
2)Hova45-maybe
3)smokin machinest
4)kimyounil
5)cabinetsticker
6)n3uka
7)Greerzilla-maybe
8)itstim
9)RedBaron
10)Tidefan73
11)N2adventure
12)RGD
13)Bob
14)Luna
15)seanohue
16)jgros001
17)clampdown
18)earnold25
19)Ragin Cajun
20)addiction


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

I think I'll be floating around.....


----------



## FattyCBR

Work permitting I will plan to be there. What time do the festivities kick off?


----------



## RGD

FattyCBR said:


> Work permitting I will plan to be there. What time do the festivities kick off?


2nd Annual TriShields Herf...Saturday [email protected] = 1pm :ss

Ron


----------



## kas

First day of my vacation, but if we don't leave town I plan on attending. Eager to meet RGD and all the other N. Va. gorillas.

Thanks.


----------



## 68TriShield

kas said:


> First day of my vacation, but if we don't leave town I plan on attending. Eager to meet RGD and all the other N. Va. gorillas.
> 
> Thanks.


There's a couple nice Maryland,Delaware and maybe Connecticut members that will be there too...


----------



## RedBaron

Theres only one thing I need to know... Will my favorite Auntie in the whole wide world be there? (If so I will need some cucumbers and vodka!!!):tu

:r


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

RedBaron said:


> Theres only one thing I need to know... Will my favorite Auntie in the whole wide world be there? (If so I will need some cucumbers and vodka!!!):tu
> 
> :r


thats doubtful. she's in Cali right now. and anyway they live down the road from our beach house. its like 4 hrs from our house. Unfortunatly.....


----------



## stevieray

68TriShield said:


> ..... and maybe Connecticut members that will be there too...


 :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

I wanted to bump this in case anyone else did not see it...:ss


----------



## n3uka

How late do you expect this to run?


----------



## 68TriShield

n3uka said:


> How late do you expect this to run?


1300hrs until...


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

68TriShield said:


> 1300hrs until...


who knows.....:r


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

68TriShield said:


> I wanted to bump this in case anyone else did not see it...:ss


Glad ya bumped it :ss

First time online in a week. 50 cents a minute for internet :c

So yes from Juneau, Alaska


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

Stog-a-Boy said:


> Glad ya bumped it :ss
> 
> First time online in a week. 50 cents a minute for internet :c
> 
> So yes from Juneau, Alaska


bout time I hear from ya bastage 

look at this:chk


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Diesel Kinevel said:


> bout time I hear from ya bastage
> 
> look at this:chk


haha! you like the :chk dont ya :ss :r


----------



## RedBaron

:chk+:ss= in 12 days!!!!!


----------



## 68TriShield

RedBaron said:


> :chk+:ss= in 12 days!!!!!


WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## Guest

RedBaron said:


> :chk+:ss= in 12 days!!!!!


That's fine work right there! :r


----------



## RedBaron

Hopefully theres none of those pesky "sexual predator laws" in frederick! :r

(don't want to get mistaken!)


----------



## 68TriShield

cabinetsticker said:


> That's fine work right there! :r


A artist in the truest sense of the word...:tu


----------



## Addiction

Bumping this again. I'm counting the days until I have fine smokes in the company of fine gentleman! And right after I do that I'm coming to Daves to herf!


----------



## skibumdc

Going to make every attempt to make it, so count me on the list.
Anyone have an address?


----------



## 68TriShield

skibumdc said:


> Going to make every attempt to make it, so count me on the list.
> Anyone have an address?


I'll get it to you by pm...:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

THE LIST
1)stevieray
2)Hova45-maybe
3)smokin machinest
4)kimyounil
5)cabinetsticker
6)n3uka
7)Greerzilla-maybe
8)itstim
9)RedBaron
10)Tidefan73
11)N2adventure
12)RGD
13)Bob
14)Luna
15)seanohue
16)jgros001
17)clampdown
18)earnold25
19)Ragin Cajun
20)addiction
21)skibumdc


----------



## jgros001

68TriShield said:


> THE LIST
> 1)stevieray
> 2)Hova45-maybe
> 3)smokin machinest
> 4)kimyounil
> 5)cabinetsticker
> 6)n3uka
> 7)Greerzilla-maybe
> 8)itstim
> 9)RedBaron
> 10)Tidefan73
> 11)N2adventure
> 12)RGD
> 13)Bob
> 14)Luna
> 15)seanohue
> 16)jgros001
> 17)clampdown
> 18)earnold25
> 19)Ragin Cajun
> 20)addiction
> 21)skibumdc


Dave, unfortunately I cannot make it....I sent you a pm last week I think....but I have a family gathering....one day I will make it out that way, arghhh


----------



## 68TriShield

Originally Posted by 68TriShield View Post
THE LIST
1)stevieray
2)Hova45-maybe
3)smokin machinest
4)kimyounil
5)cabinetsticker
6)n3uka
7)Greerzilla-maybe
8)itstim
9)RedBaron
10)Tidefan73
11)N2adventure
12)RGD
13)Bob
14)Luna
15)seanohue
16)Cuban Eddie
17)clampdown
18)earnold25
19)Ragin Cajun
20)addiction
21)skibumdc


----------



## RPB67

Looks like this is shaping up to be a great herf.

Have fun you guys. :tu


----------



## Danbreeze

Add Danbreeze to the list :cb


----------



## Guest

RPB67 said:


> Looks like this is shaping up to be a great herf.


Absolutely! :ss

And one of these just for good measure ----> :chk


----------



## 68TriShield

THE LIST
1)stevieray
2)Hova45-maybe
3)smokin machinest
4)kimyounil
5)cabinetsticker
6)n3uka
7)Greerzilla-maybe
8)itstim
9)RedBaron
10)Tidefan73
11)N2adventure
12)RGD
13)Bob
14)Luna
15)seanohue
16)Cuban Eddie
17)clampdown
18)earnold25
19)Ragin Cajun
20)addiction
21)skibumdc
22)Danbreeze :tu


----------



## kas

Please add me as a maybe. And could you pm your address? Oh, and are wives welcome? Mine is beginning to tolerate the habit. Danke.


----------



## smokin' machinist

kas said:


> Please add me as a maybe. And could you pm your address? Oh, and *are wives welcome*? Mine is *beginning to tolerate the habit*. Danke.


Only if she tolerates the habit! :r:r just kidding


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

why am I not on the list???? I kinda live here:r


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Diesel Kinevel said:


> why am I not on the list???? I kinda live here:r


yea me neither, whats up with that :r :tg


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

Stog-a-Boy said:


> yea me neither, whats up with that :r :tg


I agree:tg:tg

wait hang on a second......:chk


----------



## Stog-a-Boy

Diesel Kinevel said:


> I agree:tg:tg
> 
> wait hang on a second......:chk


:r:r:chk:r


----------



## 68TriShield

THE LIST
1)stevieray
2)Hova45-maybe
3)smokin machinest
4)kimyounil
5)cabinetsticker
6)n3uka
7)Greerzilla-maybe
8)itstim
9)RedBaron
10)Tidefan73
11)N2adventure
12)RGD
13)Bob
14)Luna
15)seanohue
16)Cuban Eddie
17)clampdown
18)earnold25
19)Ragin Cajun
20)addiction
21)skibumdc
22)Danbreeze
23)Diesel Kinevel
24)stog-a-boy


----------



## 68TriShield

Diesel Kinevel said:


> why am I not on the list???? I kinda live here:r


it can be temporary...


----------



## Guest

68TriShield said:


> it can be temporary...


LOL! :r


----------



## 68TriShield

If anyone is bored this weekend,I could use some help cleaning up around the homestead for the herf.I will supply cigars,food and drink...


----------



## n3uka

68TriShield said:


> If anyone is bored this weekend,I could use some help cleaning up around the homestead for the herf.I will supply cigars,food and drink...


Might be able to help on Sunday. Will give you a call when I know for sure.


----------



## snkbyt

68TriShield said:


> THE LIST
> 1)stevieray
> 2)Hova45-maybe
> 3)smokin machinest
> 4)kimyounil
> 5)cabinetsticker
> 6)n3uka
> 7)Greerzilla-maybe
> 8)itstim
> 9)RedBaron
> 10)Tidefan73
> 11)N2adventure
> 12)RGD
> 13)Bob
> 14)Luna
> 15)seanohue
> 16)Cuban Eddie
> 17)clampdown
> 18)earnold25
> 19)Ragin Cajun
> 20)addiction
> 21)skibumdc
> 22)Danbreeze
> 23)Diesel Kinevel
> 24)stog-a-boy


looks like I'm gonna miss a good one..........maybe will see a few of you the last Saturday of Aug


----------



## 68TriShield

n3uka said:


> Might be able to help on Sunday. Will give you a call when I know for sure.


Cool,thanks Dave...


----------



## boonedoggle

I'm a possibly maybe...is this going to be standing room only?! :r Depends if I get all my yard work done this Saturday!


----------



## smokin' machinist

68TriShield said:


> it can be temporary...


:r:r



boonedoggle said:


> I'm a possibly maybe...is this going to be standing room only?! :r Depends if I get all my yard work done this Saturday!


I won't get mine finished but I will be there! :ss


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

68TriShield said:


> it can be temporary...


......................................................:chk

:r


----------



## clampdown

Put me as a maybe, im about to have a mental breakdown, some know whats going on in my life, and if I'm not on the road to Miami, i will be there. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

clampdown said:


> Put me as a maybe, im about to have a mental breakdown, some know whats going on in my life, and if I'm not on the road to Miami, i will be there. :tu


It will take some time for things to smooth out Brian.You need to keep your wits about you,don't forget...


----------



## Addiction

68TriShield said:


> If anyone is bored this weekend,I could use some help cleaning up around the homestead for the herf.I will supply cigars,food and drink...


Sunday might work depending on the wife, I'll let you know tomorrow. Saturday we have guests.


----------



## 68TriShield

Addiction said:


> Sunday might work depending on the wife, I'll let you know tomorrow. Saturday we have guests.


OK,I'm hoping I wont have enough left to do Sunday that I'll need help.We'll see..


----------



## clampdown

SUNDAY PRE-HERF HERF :ss


----------



## Guest

One week to go. Looking forward to this. :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Some pics of the "smoke Pit" :tu


----------



## 68TriShield




----------



## 68TriShield




----------



## Guest

Loooking gooood! :tu


----------



## RPB67

Nice yard Dave.

Looks clean.......... I guess we know what you did today.......:tu


----------



## j6ppc

Looking good Dave - great herf space.


----------



## RedBaron

I can't wait!!!:tu


----------



## jkim05

so i guess telling you on skype isn't enough...put me on the list. i'll be bringing along at least one, my friend josh, whom some of you have met...i'm in cancun right now, but i'll be back just in time. i can't miss this you know.


----------



## ragin' cajun

Looking forward to it!


----------



## 68TriShield

jkim05 said:


> so i guess telling you on skype isn't enough...put me on the list. i'll be bringing along at least one, my friend josh, whom some of you have met...i'm in cancun right now, but i'll be back just in time. i can't miss this you know.


sorry Jeremy...
THE LIST
1)stevieray
2)Hova45-maybe
3)smokin machinest
4)kimyounil
5)cabinetsticker
6)n3uka
7)Greerzilla-maybe
8)itstim
9)RedBaron
10)Tidefan73
11)N2adventure
12)RGD
13)Bob
14)Luna
15)seanohue
16)Cuban Eddie
17)clampdown
18)earnold25
19)Ragin Cajun
20)addiction
21)skibumdc
22)Danbreeze
23)Diesel Kinevel
24)stog-a-boy
25)jkim05


----------



## snkbyt

damn.............gonna miss a big one


----------



## skibumdc

I'm gonna have to back out. Uncles 60th B-day party is that day. Forgot about it until I saw them this weekend and they reminded me.

Woops?

Hope to make it to the September Herf.


----------



## 68TriShield

THE LIST
1)stevieray
2)Hova45-maybe
3)smokin machinest
4)kimyounil
5)cabinetsticker
6)n3uka
7)Greerzilla-maybe
8)itstim
9)RedBaron
10)Tidefan73
11)N2adventure
12)RGD
13)Bob
14)jkim05
15)seanohue
16)Cuban Eddie
17)clampdown
18)earnold25
19)Ragin Cajun
20)addiction
21)Danbreeze
22)Diesel Kinevel
23)stog-a-boy


----------



## SmokinApe

Looks and sound great, I really wish I could make it.


----------



## Tim D.

SmokinApe said:


> Looks and sound great, I really wish I could make it.


Dave, All,

I'm a newbie to Club Stogie, and I've never been to a herf (I found out what that is in an E-mail from jrcigars.com). I live in Poolesville, MD (Mont. Co.) and I'd like to attend. I assume that you are sending the address to people individually so that it isn't plastered on the internet. Should I bring anything, other than a selection of fine cigars?

Thanks,
Tim D.
[email protected]

"Living well is the best revenge!" George Herbert


----------



## stevieray

Tim D. said:


> Dave, All,
> 
> I'm a newbie to Club Stogie, and I've never been to a herf (I found out what that is in an E-mail from jrcigars.com). I live in Poolesville, MD (Mont. Co.) and I'd like to attend. I assume that you are sending the address to people individually so that it isn't plastered on the internet. Should I bring anything, other than a selection of fine cigars?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim D.
> [email protected]
> 
> "Living well is the best revenge!" George Herbert


I think I can speak for Dave when I say *all* are welcome...hell, he's even letting me come down from Connecticut.


----------



## 68TriShield

Tim D. said:


> Dave, All,
> 
> I'm a newbie to Club Stogie, and I've never been to a herf (I found out what that is in an E-mail from jrcigars.com). I live in Poolesville, MD (Mont. Co.) and I'd like to attend. I assume that you are sending the address to people individually so that it isn't plastered on the internet. Should I bring anything, other than a selection of fine cigars?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim D.
> [email protected]
> 
> "Living well is the best revenge!" George Herbert


Greetings Tim!If you want to bring something,how about brownies or something similar?
Thanks for asking and we will see you Saturday :tu
PM otw...


----------



## Tim D.

My wife makes the best chocolate chip cookies on the planet. I'll have her whip up a batch for the festivities. Don't forget to send me your address!

Tim D.


----------



## 68TriShield

Tim D. said:


> My wife makes the best chocolate chip cookies on the planet. I'll have her whip up a batch for the festivities. Don't forget to send me your address!
> 
> Tim D.


check your PMs :tu


----------



## itstim

Tim D. said:


> My wife makes the best chocolate chip cookies on the planet. I'll have her whip up a batch for the festivities. Don't forget to send me your address!
> 
> Tim D.


:dr From one Tim to another...:dr

Looking forward to eating the cookies (and meeting you of course )


----------



## RGD

Tim D. said:


> My wife makes the best chocolate chip cookies on the planet. I'll have her whip up a batch for the festivities. Don't forget to send me your address!
> 
> Tim D.


Man I use to love chocolate chip cookies. Stealing them off the cooling racks when my wife made them.

Just have to settle for a whiff of them now - 

Ron


----------



## snkbyt

:dr Mmmm CCC........and cigars


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Good Morning Gentlemen.
Dave, if you would be so kind....I think I would like to make the Pilgramage to MD and join in on the festivities.....If you would have me of course.

It sounds like a good time.

B:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Good Morning Gentlemen.
> Dave, if you would be so kind....I think I would like to make the Pilgramage to MD and join in on the festivities.....If you would have me of course.
> 
> It sounds like a good time.
> 
> B:ss


Of course my friend!PM addy otw...See you Saturday :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

THE LIST
1)stevieray
2)Hova45-maybe
3)smokin machinest
4)kimyounil
5)cabinetsticker
6)n3uka
7)Greerzilla-maybe
8)itstim
9)RedBaron
10)Tidefan73
11)N2adventure
12)RGD
13)Bob
14)jkim05
15)seanohue
16)Cuban Eddie
17)clampdown
18)earnold25
19)Ragin Cajun
20)addiction
21)Danbreeze
22)Diesel Kinevel
23)stog-a-boy
24)Tim D
25)GrtndpwrflOZ


----------



## itstim

Dave, since there are 8 pages of posts for this thread, can you give us the details again? Especially:

What time we are starting
What we can bring

Looking forward to it!


----------



## stevieray

itstim said:


> Dave, since there are 8 pages of posts for this thread, can you give us the details again? Especially:
> 
> What time we are starting
> What we can bring
> 
> Looking forward to it!


I can tell you that the herf starts at 1:00 PM.......


----------



## itstim

stevieray said:


> I can tell you that the herf starts at 1:00 PM.......


This is what I thought was posted, but I wanted confirmation. Thanks!


----------



## snkbyt

y'all have fun tomorrow...................Dave is a great host........sorry I'll miss it  but won't be up that way till the last weekend of the month


----------



## stevieray

Ok.... I'm getting geared up for my 700 mile round trip down to Daves' house early tomorrow morning.

Rental Car (check)
GPS Unit (check)
Daves' Cell # (check)
Cigars (check)
Lighter and Palio (check)
Extra butane (check)
Folding Chair (check)
Beverages (check)
Camera (check)

I think I'm all set......hope I didn't forget anything.......


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

GO STEVE GO...GO STEVE GO!!:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Looks like you have it Steve :ss
Please be careful!

If any of you want to bring a chair,please do...


----------



## Cubatobaco

Hope everyone has fun while I'm stuck going to a damn wedding! Oh I forgot, its my Dad getting married... 

Thanks for the invite Dave.

Save me a stick Chris. :ss


----------



## RPB67

Have fun all of you tommorow.

Nothing like herfing with friends.


----------



## stevieray

I'm on my way....see you at the herf!!!


----------



## snkbyt

stevieray said:


> I'm on my way....see you at the herf!!!


speed safely......................:z


----------



## icehog3

Have an awesome time guys!!


----------



## RedBaron

leavin in 20!! chk<---My co-pilot)


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> Have an awesome time guys!!


Thanks Tom!


RedBaron said:


> leavin in 20!! chk<---My co-pilot)


Go like the wind little chicken!


----------



## SteveDMatt

Enjoy the herf guys. Wish I could be there.

:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## snkbyt

SteveDMatt said:


> Enjoy the herf guys. Wish I could be there.
> 
> :ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


same here.......:ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

Gentlemen,
I ran into a family crisis last night/this morning....All is well now but it is 2:00pm.
If I left now I would get there in 3 hours (5:00pm)

So I regrettably have to bail on this event that at first I was not sure about going but then got really excited about.

This sucks but I assure you I will meet all of you in the near future.

I hope everyone has an AWESOME time 
and be safe driving

Brian


----------



## snkbyt

any updates?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

snkbyt said:


> any updates?


:tpd: Yeah come on - where are some pics - some gossip or something???


----------



## Bigwaved

Enjoy, all of you knuckleheads.


----------



## Diesel Kinevel

Bigwaved said:


> Enjoy, all of you knuckleheads.


we are!:ss


----------



## FattyCBR

Dave thanks for hosting, you throw a nice herf. It was a great turnout and good to see old people and meet new ones.


Also thanks to the generous BOTL who sent the nice selection of smokes.


----------



## Old Sailor

PICS...:ss


----------



## Blueface

FattyCBR said:


> It was a great turnout and good to see old people.


Interesting........I felt the same way the first time I met Dave.:r


----------



## snkbyt

got to attend for 15min or so thru skype............thanks for inviting me :ss


----------



## squid

Pictures....Pictures....Pictures....Pictures....Pictures.....Pictures

Get the message yet?


----------



## RedBaron

Driving 68' Trishield was awesome!! (wait a minute) 

Dave, 
What can I say, what an awesome time. Celeste is a rocking wife!! Thanks for letting me drive the car, nevermind those tread marks down the road! LOL 

Cigars Smoked:
80s HdM Longo
80s La Esception Longo
87 Davi Dom P
Cieto Salamone
06 H Upmann Taco
83 ErDM Panetelas Largas
07 Partagas Culebra
06 Taboada Dom P
70s Monte Especial
There were more but I lost count!!!

Pics to follow I'm sure!!

chk <---Heard this guy was there???)


----------



## n3uka

Here are a couple quick pics. I am sure there will be many more to follow. I had to leave at 4 and looks like I missed a whole lot of fun. How come I never got to drive the convertible? :r 

The whole crazy bunch


cabinetsticker with an awesome bottle of port - 1977!!!!!! 


Does this one really need an explanation?


----------



## Dux

Looks like one amazing time :tu


----------



## j6ppc

Looks like a great herf. Look forward to herfin w/ ya sometime Dave.


----------



## snkbyt

you gonna smoke that or club a baby seal...................:r


----------



## Guest

What an incredible time! Thanks Dave for inviting me into your home (again) and providing the perfect atmosphere for a wonderful day of smoking with friends. It was great smoking with old friends as well as meeting a lot of other board members. :tu


----------



## Puffy69

wow..this one came up quick...sorry i couldnt make it dave..i missed out totally..i guess i'll have to make sure i make the 3rd annual but im sure we'll herf again before that..looks like you guys had a great time..need more pics..LOL.


----------



## Bigwaved

Diesel Kinevel said:


> we are!:ss


It looks like it! I can't wait for the rest of the pics.


----------



## Seanohue

Another great herf at Dave's house! I enjoyed seeing everyone again and meeting a few extra people  :ss


----------



## avo_addict

Looks like a great time indeed. More pics, please :tu


----------



## stevieray

I just got back from Daves' herf. Wow!! What a day!! The weather was beautiful. Couldn't have asked for a better day. It was great to meet some new people and put some faces to the names I have met here on Club Stogie and also on skype. Dave, you and your wife Celeste are wonderful hosts and super people. Thanks for making me feel welcome in your home. Also, Papajohn, thanks for the great selection of cigars that you bombed the herf with. Even though you were not there in person, your presence was felt.

Here's a couple pics that I took....I'm sure there will be many more posted.

Our sign in sheet









The "goody" table... Thanks Papajohn!!









and a few random pics....
This was the "Heavy Hitters" table


----------



## RPB67

Nice pics Stevie !!

Looks like Dave put on another great herf. :ss


----------



## BobbyRitz

Dave provided top notch food, top notch cigars and top notch hospitality. The weather was perfect and so was the company of some 25 BOTLs. I enjoyed meeting many of the CS BOTLs.

Here are a few pics:


----------



## BobbyRitz

More pics:


----------



## 68TriShield

OK heres some more pics...
heres RGD trying his hardest to get me to pull his finger!








a group pic of,L to R earnold25-Danbreeze-Headbanger-BobbyRitz-Addiction-Redbaron-jkim05...


----------



## jmcrawf1

looks like some stinky old cigars were had!


----------



## 68TriShield

cabinetsticker sat on his cigar LOL!!!








This guy came to practice for Shack Herf...


----------



## 68TriShield

This is one of those 50s vintage clear Havanas,not a bad stick:tu








Heres one of the old sticks n3uka brought,thanks Dave!


----------



## snkbyt

whats with the dancing chicken :chk?

looks like fun had by all......even the chicken


----------



## Blueface

Wow!!!
Dave, you almost had as many folks at this herf as the Mega Herf in Chicago.
Looks like the rest of us missed a great time.
Glad it all worked out and the weather held up.


----------



## hurricane6

Looks like a great time!! Thanks for sharing.:tu


----------



## 68TriShield

Blueface said:


> Wow!!!
> Dave, you almost had as many folks at this herf as the Mega Herf in Chicago.
> Looks like the rest of us missed a great time.
> Glad it all worked out and the weather held up.


Excellent people,weather,cigars and food.Thanks everyone for coming and for your generosity!
Several folks brought me cigars for troops which made the the day that much sweeter for me.Thanks to you fellas:u
It was a herf for the ages Carlos,I wish you were here...


----------



## RGD

Just some more random pictures:














































Ron


----------



## RGD

Ron


----------



## RGD

Ron


----------



## RGD

Ron


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Looks like a great time! I'm sorry I had to miss it. I didn't fly back into town until it was already going on. 

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Danbreeze

What an amazing time!!

Firs, big thanks to Dave & Celeste for opening up their house to us knuckleheads. The food and beverages there were delicious.

As far as the cigars, there were o many going around at one point that I lost track of what I was smoking. Everything from the really old to 07 production. My palate was quite spolied.

See everyone at Trishield Herf III!:chk


----------



## RedBaron

Tim D. said:


> My wife makes the best chocolate chip cookies on the planet. I'll have her whip up a batch for the festivities. Don't forget to send me your address!
> 
> Tim D.


if these were the ones that were there yesterday (not the safeway ones Addictions wife made.) they were bangin!! (Ps Sorry to those who didn't get one, trust me they were good), Between the bacon dip, mozarella wrapped with proscuitto, and those cookies I was a happy man!!:dr


----------



## mike32312

Looks like an awesome time. I can't wait for my first Herf with the Brothers. :ss


----------



## BobbyRitz

RedBaron said:


> if these were the ones that were there yesterday (not the safeway ones Addictions wife made.) they were bangin!! (Ps Sorry to those who didn't get one, trust me they were good), Between the bacon dip, mozarella wrapped with proscuitto, and those cookies I was a happy man!!:dr


Those cookies didn't stand a chance after you found 'em! :ss


----------



## squid

Dave...looks like everyone had one heck of a good time. Sure would have liked to have been there, but now that it seems you're getting your herfin groove on and have the kinks worked out...maybe next year! :ss What a way to spend a Saturday! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## stevieray

RedBaron said:


> if these were the ones that were there yesterday (not the safeway ones Addictions wife made.) they were bangin!! (Ps Sorry to those who didn't get one, trust me they were good), Between the bacon dip, mozarella wrapped with proscuitto, and those cookies I was a happy man!!:dr


cookies???? what cookies????


----------



## 68TriShield

stevieray said:


> cookies???? what cookies????


HaHaHa!I still have some,want me to send them?


----------



## jmcrawf1

RedBaron said:


> Between the bacon dip, mozarella wrapped with proscuitto,


ok you got my attention, anybody wanna come off the secret recipes for these? pm me


----------



## stevieray

68TriShield said:


> HaHaHa!I still have some,want me to send them?


I do believe that the host should enjoy what cookies are left


----------



## ragin' cajun

Dave,
Many thanks to you and your family for hosting the herf. A great time was had by all especially myself, since this was my first of what is to be many many more herfs to come. The sticks that were passed around were excellent, hopefully my tastes can only mature and appreciate them more. If that is what all herfs are like then I'm in for the long haul, can't wait for the next one to come up!
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## RedBaron

I need the recipe for the Bacon Dip, I want to take bacon, wrap it in bacon, and dip it in the bacon dip!!

(Say that three times fast)

Anyway back to the cookies, they tasted as if the were made by angels. 

I heard Rebel is still chasing the ball around!! That is the lance Armstrong of dogs!! Enduro-Beagle!!


----------



## RedBaron

Where are the pics of me driving the car?


----------



## BobbyRitz

Dave didn't break out the camera phone??? BOO!


----------



## Tidefan73

Dave,

Thanks to you and your wonderful family for the great hospitality you showed all of us gorillas on Saturday!! I truly enjoyed myself and was shown how a true BOTL hosts a party!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## Addiction

Dave thank you and your wonderful family for an awesome awesome time! And some great smokes! And thank all you BOTL for being so great.


----------



## hollywood

Just an awesome looking herf you put on Dave! :tu:ss


----------



## FlyerFanX

Looks like a great time was had by all! Was hoping to get there...but as I told Dave...the pond could not wait! Glad everyone had a great time.


----------



## earnold25

Dave,

thanks again for opening up your home to us. My brother and I both had a great time and thank you. 

It was meeting new people and seeing others that I met at your last herf. 

P.S. I didn't get lost going home this time


----------



## pnoon

Looks like you guys had a great time.
Nice pics but captions would help. I recognize a couple of you knuckleheads but certainly not all.


----------



## RedBaron

FlyerFanX said:


> Looks like a great time was had by all! Was hoping to get there...but as I told Dave...the pond could not wait! Glad everyone had a great time.


The Pond? Were you in Newark?


----------



## snkbyt

pnoon said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time.
> Nice pics but captions would help. I recognize a couple of you knuckleheads but certainly not all.


what was the phrase Dave gave me for my BBQ HERF?..........oh yeah...where are the captions?


----------



## Tim D.

Dave,

 Many Thanks for the great time I had at the herf on Saturday, truly a Diamond Day that I will always remember. You and Celeste made everyone feel at home, not to mention all the GREAT FOOD and STOGIES! Now I'm fantasizing about having my own herf some day. Maybe a herf/golf outing??? Anyway, I enjoyed meeting everyone and hope to see all again soon.

With much appreciation,
Tim D.

"Living well is the best revenge!" George Herbert


----------



## ragin' cajun

Tim D. said:


> Dave,
> 
> Many Thanks for the great time I had at the herf on Saturday, truly a Diamond Day that I will always remember. You and Celeste made everyone feel at home, not to mention all the GREAT FOOD and STOGIES! Now I'm fantasizing about having my own herf some day. Maybe a herf/golf outing??? Anyway, I enjoyed meeting everyone and hope to see all again soon.
> 
> With much appreciation,
> Tim D.
> 
> "Living well is the best revenge!" George Herbert


Herf/Golf that wouldn't be half bad!


----------



## King James

great pics guys! looks like everyone had a great time


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Looks like Dave throws a great herf! Need to know who the chicken is/was....Hopefully not a "dinner" guest!?:chk:chk:chk


----------



## skibumdc

DAMN, I am really upset that I had to miss this Herf.

I guess I can look forward to next time.


----------



## RedBaron

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Looks like Dave throws a great herf! Need to know who the chicken is/was....Hopefully not a "dinner" guest!?:chk:chk:chk


That damn chicken shows up everywhere! I heard he was spotted out near Marblehead, Ohio??


----------



## skibumdc

Tim D. said:


> Maybe a herf/golf outing???


You do that and you can count me in!!


----------



## Tidefan73

skibumdc said:


> You do that and you can count me in!!


:tpd:


----------



## floydp

Awesome pics guys, Man am I sorry we didn't make it Dave. Damn that looked like fun. Thanks for sharing with the pics folks.


----------



## 68TriShield

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Looks like Dave throws a great herf! Need to know who the chicken is/was....Hopefully not a "dinner" guest!?:chk:chk:chk


He doesn't post much but shows up at some big herfs. Chicken---> :dr


----------



## stashu

Great pictures guys.

That Muriel can brings back memories of family events when I was young. All my uncles smoked cigars like those along with White Owls, El Productos, Dutch Masters, etc.


----------

